# bulk to cut on same lgd cycle?



## Wetbehindtheears (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi there.

I bit of background;

Im 37, been back in the gym 3 years and have a couple of sarm and various peptide cycles under my belt.

I'm 5 weeks into a bulk with lgd/mk 677 cycle and im up 8 lb.

Im roughly 600 cals above tdee at 3500.

I count cals and protein but like to retain a bit of flexability while bulking.

so far ran at,

lgd 8/10/10/12/12

mk677 10/10/10/10/10

Now what im not sure is how to end this cycle?

I have a previous solo lgd recomp cycle that i ran for 10 weeks that turned into more of a cut the last 4 weeks as i reduced cals each week to at least 500 under maintenance.

I liked the results and the fact that my strengh increased while i leaned out.

For this cycle I wanted to see lgd shine on a bulk and would love to add mass and strengh for as much of the cycle as possible.

i want to cut after but will it be counter productive to bulk with lgd and then cut without it in pct?(not that i would continue lgd in pct!)

if i ran lgd for another couple of weeks at 12mg could i drop the dossage down to 4mg on a cut for the next few weeks and not expect to lose muscle or would i need to stay at 12mg.

Another option would be to continue for 10/12 weeks and maybe up dossage to 14 for the last couple of weeks then use something else to help retain muscle during/after pct?

For pct i have clomid and will run mk for another couple of months.

Thanks.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Definitely don't be cutting during PCT mate. Sounds like muscle-loss hell to be cutting while your test levels are recovering.


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jul 17, 2017)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Definitely don't be cutting during PCT mate. Sounds like muscle-loss hell to be cutting while your test levels are recovering.


 Thanks for replying.

I see what your saying. It sounds like a solid 10 week bulk then pct and wait until the next cycle to recomp.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Wetbehindtheears said:


> Thanks for replying.
> 
> I see what your saying. It sounds like a solid 10 week bulk then pct and wait until the next cycle to recomp.


 Recomping is a waste of time IMO, sub-optimal when compared to a bulk-cut approach. If anything, throw in a short, aggressive mini-cut at the start or end of a cycle. If you've got a lot of fat to lose then dedicate a cycle to cutting.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Recomping is a waste of time IMO, sub-optimal when compared to a bulk-cut approach. If anything, throw in a short, aggressive mini-cut at the start or end of a cycle. If you've got a lot of fat to lose then dedicate a cycle to cutting.


 How Aggressive are your mini-cuts out of curiosity?

Ive only ever really dedicated full bulk until im pretty much fat as f**k, or a full cut until im peeled.

But right now, ive been putting on some nice mass on bulk, but a few "off weeks" have left me a bit fluffy, not a major problem, but im meant to be bulking until jan and if i keep going ill end up like a white mr blobby :lol:

In your opinion, could a trainee do a really agressive 1000 - 1200 cals under maintenence for 3-4 weeks and get away with it on some small amount of AAS do you think? (something like 300 test or 20mg tbol + mk677) .


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Recomping is a waste of time IMO, sub-optimal when compared to a bulk-cut approach. If anything, throw in a short, aggressive mini-cut at the start or end of a cycle. If you've got a lot of fat to lose then dedicate a cycle to cutting.





Lifesizepenguin said:


> How Aggressive are your mini-cuts out of curiosity?
> 
> Ive only ever really dedicated full bulk until im pretty much fat as f**k, or a full cut until im peeled.
> 
> ...


 x2 be interested to know yoir approach


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> How Aggressive are your mini-cuts out of curiosity?
> 
> Ive only ever really dedicated full bulk until im pretty much fat as f**k, or a full cut until im peeled.
> 
> ...





Cronus said:


> x2 be interested to know yoir approach


 Mine are typically very aggressive, aiming for 3lbs of fat loss per week at the very least so it's gonna be a deficit of 1500 minimum. I don't just do this on my basal TDEE, though - I tend to run T3 or DNP to boost my metabolic rate so I'm not eating like a catwalk model.

As for my actual approach, I never cut during a blast. Blasts are for building muscle, for me. I always cut during my cruises, normally for a few weeks at the end of them and then I transition straight into a rebound bulk to start off my next blast. I cruise on 200-250mg of test which seems to be enough to prevent muscle loss even at high doses of T3, though if I'm running DNP then I run it at low doses as I'm sensitive and I stick to a sensible dose of T3 (75mcg) along with it. So if I can drop all the fat I gained on my last cycle during my downtime without losing muscle, then it makes sense to do that and then save my blasts for making some gains. Most productive way to go about things IMO. Could of course start a slower cut during the middle of the cruise and run it right up to the end, but tbh, atm my cruises aren't very long :lol: Just pushing full steam ahead until I get to 230+lbs lean at 6'2'' and then I'll ease off the gas pedal.


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

Just bulk or cut... Don't do both aka recomp.


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jul 17, 2017)

SlinMeister said:


> Just bulk or cut... Don't do both aka recomp.


 thanks.

I upped my lgd dose to 14mg today. If i decided to cut for the last 4/5 weeks could i reduce the dose somewhat or should i stick to the higher dose i used for the bulk?


----------

